# Pen size



## Amp

What size are your pens and how many do you keep in them? We are thinking about fencing in another area but we don't have a lot of land (1 acre). Our house faces my parents pasture (15+ acres) and we can use it however we want. I want to keep the pen on our side of the fence and then use some kind of portable fencing when I put them in the pasture.


----------



## toth boer goats

How many goats ?


----------



## freedomstarfarm

What breed of goat?


----------



## Amp

We have 4 NG wethers in a 30x100ft pen and they can go out in the pasture but I'm wanting to add a few more maybe so I'm trying to figure out if I have room to put another pen.


----------



## toth boer goats

That is a good size pen...I don't know what layout you have.. but I would think you could put in more pen... Some acreage can be a long narrow one or a nice and square one...having that 15 acres adjoined is awesome.... :thumb:


----------



## Amp

thanks, I have pictures posted in the barnyard section that kind of shows the layout. I love having the extra 15 acres but there are several places that the goats could possibly get out. Next year if we add more I will probably look more into portable fencing so I can block off small sections and then put them in there during the day and just bring them back in the pens in the evening.


----------



## toth boer goats

Wow... sounds like a great plan.... :hi5: :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## milk and honey

I have 3 nd's in a tiered 60 x 30 apx. And am getting one more goat. 4 work fine for my pen.(but I feed alfalfa)


----------



## freedomstarfarm

That sounds like a nice size for you to get the others also, Just be ready to supplement with hay as needed. :thumbup:


----------

